# Rx200s or Minikin v1.5



## R87 (28/7/16)

Hi Guys

I want to upgrade and get a new mod, but I'm stuck on which to choose from. What are the pros and cons of the rx200s and Minikin v1.5. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (28/7/16)

I have neither, but have seen reports here that the 510 on the RX200s is shallow and leaves and ugly gap with some atomizers. Looks wise I like the Minikin, which is also more pocket friendly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

I have the RX200S, it's a brilliant mod albeit a little chunky. I've had "atomiser short" errors once or twice but loosening the atty then tightening it down again usually sorts it out. Maybe wait a little for the RX2/3 which will offer a 2 or 3 battery option and solve the bulk problem.

I have no experience with the Minikin but from what I've seen the temp control isn't perfect and the battery covers are loose on some of the colour options. Otherwise, this is a great looking mod.


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

R87 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I want to upgrade and get a new mod, but I'm stuck on which to choose from. What are the pros and cons of the rx200s and Minikin v1.5.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Hi @R87
I have the predecessor to the rx200s - the rx200. It's been a good device so far. Negatives are that it's quite bulky and I find despite it having three batts it doesn't last 50% more than my two batt mods. Just a bit more. 

Don't know the minikin but lots of people here like it. 

I would say if you need to use it out and about probably go for the minikin. But if mainly for a home mod or not much travel then perhaps the RX


----------



## R87 (28/7/16)

Thanks silver, how do you charge your batteries, do you use an external charger or connect the mod via usb

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## R87 (28/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I have the RX200S, it's a brilliant mod albeit a little chunky. I've had "atomiser short" errors once or twice but loosening the atty then tightening it down again usually sorts it out. Maybe wait a little for the RX2/3 which will offer a 2 or 3 battery option and solve the bulk problem.
> 
> I have no experience with the Minikin but from what I've seen the temp control isn't perfect and the battery covers are loose on some of the colour options. Otherwise, this is a great looking mod.


Thanks bee, do you know when the RX2/3 will be released in S.A

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aasif cape vape (28/7/16)

I have both mods but tend to use the minikin more often probably because it's more pocket friendly, the RX200s is quite bulky and heavy to constantly carry around so I use it as a desk mod. Even though the Rx200s is a three battery mod and the minikin a 2 battery mod the minikins battery life isn't far off in comparison to the RX because of the battery saving technology, have a look at the RX2/3 I don't think it's available locally yet but seems like it could be quite pocket friendly and the best of both worlds with the 2/3 battery option. 
I've only owned both for +-3 weeks now so this is just my humble opinion and maybe some more experienced guys would advise you otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

R87 said:


> Thanks silver, how do you charge your batteries, do you use an external charger or connect the mod via usb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I charge externally with a Nitecore D4, USB charging is possible but not advisable for long term use as the mod isn't capable of balance charging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/7/16)

Was thinking the same when i get bonus would love one of those of mods. At this point leaning more towards minikin. They say the battery usage is quite good


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

R87 said:


> Thanks silver, how do you charge your batteries, do you use an external charger or connect the mod via usb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



As bee said @R87
External charger
Also it would take ages to charge on USB


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

R87 said:


> Thanks bee, do you know when the RX2/3 will be released in S.A
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I would imagine they will be here quite soon. My best guess is probably during the course of August.


----------



## R87 (28/7/16)

What are yourl guys thoughts on the limitless mod

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

R87 said:


> What are yourl guys thoughts on the limitless mod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


My personal opinion: impossible menu system, looks horrible, no USB port whatsoever so upgrades are out. Temp control is hit and miss.


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

I was seriously not impressed with the RX200S battery life, neither was Hubby. The Fooksie 213 dual really has better battery life, and decent balanced 2(?)amp USB charging for emergencies, it literally charges in about an hour, give or take a couple of minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (28/7/16)

I can't offer anything on the RX mods, but these three are the workhorses of all my TC mods... with the V1.5 getting used all day/night every day/night.

V1.5, VGOD and Sig213 all running Avocado24's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (29/7/16)

Spydro said:


> I can't offer anything on the RX mods, but these three are the workhorses of all my TC mods... with the V1.5 getting used all day/night every day/night.
> 
> V1.5, VGOD and Sig213 all running Avocado24's.
> View attachment 62082
> View attachment 62083


Love those set-ups, when I'm all growed up, I shall have a Minikin with an Avo (ir two) cons an' all, just love that device
Maybe some vendor at Vapecon will have a special one these too *hint hint*, maybe @Sir Vape with that Urban Grape combo again, but just half price (in my dreams, I know)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87 (29/7/16)

Minikin it is. Thank you guys for all your help. Now to choose a colour

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/7/16)

I'm just glad that I have a few devices that I am happy with... getting into the game now, seems intimidating!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (29/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I'm just glad that I have a few devices that I am happy with... getting into the game now, seems intimidating!


Yeah when I started it was a Subox or an Evic. Those were my options as far as I can remember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah when I started it was a Subox or an Evic. Those were my options as far as I can remember.



I had to choose between nothing and THIS

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/7/16)

From "getting in to this" a few months back to now, makes me dizzy, feels like there's "vape years" on par with the somewhat erroneous "dog years", 1 month is like 6 months in "vape time".

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (29/7/16)

Caramia said:


> Love those set-ups, when I'm all growed up, I shall have a Minikin with an Avo (ir two) cons an' all, just love that device
> Maybe some vendor at Vapecon will have a special one these too *hint hint*, maybe @Sir Vape with that Urban Grape combo again, but just half price (in my dreams, I know)



Unless you are a billionaire that can buy anything you want, what you have in life is about priorities. What you'll save up the money for or what you'll sacrifice and do without to get what you want. On the other forum I ran for years I always said that you can have whatever vape gear you want if you'll eat just one less McDonald's Quarter Pounder per week. That was referring to an American thing about a nation of fat people that do frivolous things in excess. Maybe the same could be said of Ribs and Chips in SA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (29/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah when I started it was a Subox or an Evic. Those were my options as far as I can remember.



When I started I didn't know anyone who vaped, and in fact only knew about vaping at all from some Blu commercials I saw on TV. So I set in doing the research on line to find out what this thing called vaping was. From that the Blu gear was quickly discounted, but I still decided to start with KR808 gear. So I picked what I decided was the best of them at the time, Halo G6 gear with mini tanks. They were a start that soon lead me to jump over the eGo fad to the 18XXX 510 gear and toppers that I could build my own coils and wicks for, and with that move to also DIY my own liquids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (29/7/16)

I had the DNA Reuleaux and it was awesome but as you know, not pocket friendly. Held a Minikin for the first time the other day and couldn't believe how small it was for a dual 18650. Looks awesome and if you're like me and only vape in power/wattage mode, then firmware upgradeability isn't much of an issue.
Just to make things harder though, there is a very good deal on the dual 18650 VaporFlask Classic (R850 instead of +-R1800). The VF Stout was really good and well made... for me anyway. If you're interested...
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals/products/vapor-flask-classic-by-vape-forward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (29/7/16)

KB_314 said:


> I had the DNA Reuleaux and it was awesome but as you know, not pocket friendly. Held a Minikin for the first time the other day and couldn't believe how small it was for a dual 18650. Looks awesome and if you're like me and only vape in power/wattage mode, then firmware upgradeability isn't much of an issue.
> Just to make things harder though, there is a very good deal on the dual 18650 VaporFlask Classic (R850 instead of +-R1800). The VF Stout was really good and well made... for me anyway. If you're interested...
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals/products/vapor-flask-classic-by-vape-forward



Good point if you're not going to use temperature control and don't care about the endless coil wire types the V1.5 can do, or the 150W capability. I run mine in power mode only, and only use two wire types in it so far, KA1 and N80. I bought it for the the same reason I bought their VGOD, I like the size and feel in hand for a dual series batt mod, and because the Avo24's fit on them like a glove.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

